# Vote!



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2010)

Friends, fellow tempmen and templadies: I have entered a contest. Tis not for fame or wealth, but for the common good of all who believe in the sexiness of Costello. The prize? A WarioWare: D.I.Y. T-shirt package and a Nintendo Points Card worth 2,000 points. Yet you might ask: "Good sir! Why would I vote for something I myself would not reap the benefits for?" Ah, you bring up an excellent point. It's not I who will sow in the joy of Wii Points and vivid video game paraphernalia; it will be *you*! A tempcast give-away (or contest)! 

Aw pooy! D:

Looks like I didn't get on the top 11. However (from the article): "don't forget, if you entered the contest you might still win one of the ten random prizes" 

Here's hoping for some luck!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 23, 2010)

The cat boy voted


----------



## Law (Apr 23, 2010)

terrorists

we've already had this conversation


----------



## Issac (Apr 23, 2010)

RULES said:
			
		

> Members are not allowed to create topics or posts intended only to promote or advertise their own or any website(s) without staff permission. If permission is given members are required to provide the name of the staff member who allowed the advert in their post.
> 
> As long as the advert is non-obtrusive and does not contain links to warez of any kind, members may link to their own website, forum, or venture in their signature and profile ONLY.
> 
> *Begging in the forums for anything is not allowed.* *This includes, but is not limited to: asking users to visit a website for the member to gain points/etc,* begging to become a staff member, torrent invite, translation, and dump requests, and especially pyramid schemes; where you are asking members to help you out by registering places, visiting certain websites, etc.



Kind of against the rules dudebro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I guess it's for a good cause sooo.... i won't report ^^


----------



## Law (Apr 23, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> hurf durf



ex·cep·tion  [ik-sep-shuhn] 
–noun 
1. 
the act of excepting or the fact of being excepted. 
2. 
*something excepted; an instance or case not conforming to the general rule.*


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2010)

There you go mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and btw: Law is right (as expected)!


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 23, 2010)

done and good luck


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 23, 2010)

I voted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck and :yaytempcast:


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> RULES said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, just to play it safe, I'll go get one of the staff's permission.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

Vote in!


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Screw this, just because your part of staff means you can advertise like this.This is what I hate about the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jk dude, i voted and hope you win the thing ^ _ ^


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 23, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Screw this, just because your part of staff means you can advertise like this.This is what I hate about the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit, I didn't notice that 2nd part till just now


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2010)

Permitted. Prizes if won will not benefit the OP. He's doing this for others, and that's... A Good Thing®


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 23, 2010)

I voted for ya!!


----------



## Njrg (Apr 23, 2010)

Vote Locket In.  Bobsled


----------



## Assassination (Apr 23, 2010)

I voted again on a different computer so yeah good luck.


----------



## xangelinax (Apr 23, 2010)

Voted for you good luck.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 24, 2010)

It's a new day and there's only 2 (or 3) days of voting left. 

Get'er done!


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 24, 2010)

I voted for you.  I hope you win.  Where do you check how many points the people have?


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 24, 2010)

I voted twice, good luck!


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 24, 2010)

Voted.

I don't even know why though because I never win luck based contests. 

Oh well.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2010)

I voted for you. Good luck.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 24, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> I voted for you.  I hope you win.  Where do you check how many points the people have?


I don't think you can check. However due to the massive amount of entries (95 to be exact), my chances of being in the top 11 are pretty high with the votes you guys are giving me


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Today is the last day to vote. Here's to hoping it works!


----------



## Satangel (Apr 25, 2010)

Only saw this topic today, too bad :/
I voted though, hopefully you win!


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 25, 2010)

Voted, good luck!


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 25, 2010)

I've on;y just seen this today but I voted for you nyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 25, 2010)

What? Aren't the people running the contest going to be really pissed that you're then running your own contest with some of the prizes? (whoever said "this topic's fine cause he's giving the prize away" didn't read the whole prize list). I'm just saying.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> What? Aren't the people running the contest going to be really pissed that you're then running your own contest with some of the prizes? (whoever said "this topic's fine cause he's giving the prize away" didn't read the whole prize list). I'm just saying.


First off I want to say: if your thinking of the grand prize, I haven't the slightest chance in hell of winning that. 

And if they get pissed off that I'm giving away 2000 wii points and a shirt? Fuck'em


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Psyfira said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do manage to get the DSi XL will you give that away?

Oh and I voted again


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 25, 2010)

Vetoed.






I mean, voted.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After the voting, the 11 games with the most votes are to be judged by the Kotaku staff.  I didn't really enter this thing seriously (see my mini-game for proof). But if, and that's a big *if*, I win the grand prize, it'll be given away.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 25, 2010)

Cheat! using gba temp at you advantage. Voted for someone else >.>  lol jk voted for you Xp


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 25, 2010)

voted again for ya
Feels kinda stupid though, we already pirate most stuff and still want to take prizes from others away xD


----------



## Cablephish (Apr 25, 2010)

Accidentally voted for the person right above you.

My bad.

EDIT: LOL, your microgame is so pitifully awful, that it's funny!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Voted for you.
This is pretty immoral. I've seen a few more better mini-games!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Voted for you.
> This is pretty immoral. I've seen a few more better mini-games!


Nobody is making you vote for me. If you want to give your vote to someone who is more worthy, then be all means please do


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know.
I voted for you because you're awesome!


----------



## chriso (Apr 25, 2010)

Voted. Good luck mein.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 26, 2010)

6 hours left to vote! Here's to hoping for a prize!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 26, 2010)

Josh, I love you and I hope you win.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 26, 2010)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Josh, I love you and I hope you win.


----------



## gamemaster2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

just voted for you too,josh


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 26, 2010)

Aw pooy! D:

Looks like I didn't get on the top 11. However (from the article): "don't forget, if you entered the contest you might still win one of the ten random prizes" 

Here's hoping for some luck!


----------

